# Sydney Spring 2014



## TimMc (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd like to announce Sydney Spring 2014 

Thanks Grant @ UNSW Rubik Society for organising!

Date: Sunday the 23rd of November, 2014.
Time: 10am to 6pm
Venue: Sam Cracknell Pavilion (Second Floor), Kensington NSW 2052
Events: 2-4, OH, Pyra, Skewb, BLD

More info:
http://speedcubing.com.au

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 12, 2014)

Hell yes. Almost certainly going. We shall see, though.


----------



## CubeBird (Sep 12, 2014)

Sweet. Enjoyed nationals and definitely going to this one.


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2014)

We're totally excited about the opportunity to finally build up cubing in Sydney. Let's all get there and make it a huge success!


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep, going.



Dene said:


> We're totally excited about the opportunity to finally build up cubing in Sydney. Let's all get there and make it a huge success!



I'm very glad because flying all over the place is pretty expensive. Yaaay Sydney


----------



## NEONCUBES (Sep 19, 2014)

I leave for schoolies on the 22nd of Nov. I'm absolutely devastated that I won't be able to attend. But I guess I can wait a bit longer for my first competition.


----------



## epride17 (Sep 30, 2014)

will there be a Melbourne comp on soon


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 8, 2014)

See u guys there


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 8, 2014)

TimMc said:


> I'd like to announce Sydney Spring 2014
> 
> Thanks Grant @ UNSW Rubik Society for organising!
> 
> ...



Is fewest moves happening or not?


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Oct 12, 2014)

I am going as well, its gonna be my first competition. See you guys there.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 23, 2014)

*Registration is closing soon!*

*Registration is closing soon:*
Sunday the 2nd of November 2014 at 3pm.

Tim.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 6, 2014)

@TimMc

I can't see any skewb event on the schedule


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 14, 2014)

Just posted this on facebook...

To competitors attending Sydney Spring 2014:

I've been contacted by mX newspaper.
They are asking if they could get a picture of me + 1 or 2 other competitors.

The shot will take place this Monday (17/11/14)
At Central Station in Belmore Park on Eddy Ave.

If you can come, please contact me.

==edit==

And Daryl, 90+ competitors


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 24, 2014)

Did that thing from Channel 7 ever get broadcast? I assume so, but it's not on the website...


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Did that thing from Channel 7 ever get broadcast? I assume so, but it's not on the website...



http://link.brightcove.com/services...5t7AuC7lufcI2HWypMz2lVPlU&bctid=3906184747001

Also, if anyone has any footage of my 7.5x 3x3 single from finals, let me know (The footage I have is completely blurred until the last 2 or so seconds of the solve).


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 24, 2014)

Channel 7:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHAncpMfrLs
Channel 10:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD2PmUfr-KM


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2014)

Great job on tv Kirt. You looked nervous at first in the sunrise one but you totally bossed it up.

btw great job on becoming Australian Champion, and having the fastest time in Australia. I take it we finally kicked faz out of the country?


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 24, 2014)

1000% legit


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 24, 2014)

That sticker peeling :fp


----------

